# Do you feel more socially awkward around females or males?



## Jalin (Jun 17, 2011)

and why?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Males, and I have no idea why.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Females, because I don't have the "typical" interests that most girls have.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Females, definitely. Girls are more likely to critique and keep to themselves.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

females, because they ignored me my whole life, and I never had a female friend


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Males...

I guess because I am attracted to males and that makes me feel very nervous. Luckily I don't talk to any of them in person  Some girls intimidate me, though.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Females. Probably because I'm attracted to a lot of them.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Males.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

To bounce off of what needusername said, females because they are my sexual preference. I can get comfortable around males pretty easily, but females just make me clam up.


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not much of a difference between the two. I rarely have anxiety in face to face conversations anyway, I just don't get together with people or do anything with them outside of "organized" activities.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Females, definitely.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I fail with both equally. Attractive women may be slightly worse because although I've gotten over being intimidated by their looks, it's hard for me to not get extremely angry at their apparent cautiousness, as if they think I'm going to fall in love with them instantly if they aren't cold. Of course I think it's a product of my imagination and anxiety, but in the actual situation it's hard to not let your emotional side take over your rational side.


----------



## thesebrightlights (May 18, 2011)

I would say females, especially if they exhibit confidence or are with a group of friends.

Other girls can be so cruel...


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I get it around males. I don't really understand why, though. Maybe because we're more similar and therefore I think their opinions on me are more valuable, I guess. >.>


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Females because I (perhaps mistakenly?) think they are all constantly subconsciously assessing every boy they meet (assuming they're straight) and I am terrified I don't match up to what they think a boy should be.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Depends on the character. If its someone who is very image prone and is somewhat up themselves I find I'm awkward around these people. Prefer chilled out down to earth types. I perform better around these type of people.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

I get awkward around cute girls and guys that I look up to.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Females because I (perhaps mistakenly?) think they are all constantly subconsciously assessing every boy they meet (assuming they're straight) and I am terrified I don't match up to what they think a boy should be.


yeah, i think that a lot too. but not 'cause i wanna have sex w/them, just because for some reason it hurts even more when girls make fun of me (probably because i a) respect them more overall, and b) because i expect them to be more gentle than boys.)

i'm the opposite way to most that posted here tho. feel much more comfortable around girls, because i relate to them better. but i'm just as socially awkward w/them, probably moreso because i _want_ them to like me.


----------



## BadVibes (Jun 20, 2011)

Females, cause they think that i only want to sleep with them...


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I do not discriminate...

You're all terrifying!! :hide


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Awkward as hell with females I always have dirty thoughts lol.^^


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Women that I don't know well but find attractive. I get goofy shy especially when I get the feeling that they might like me. It is so embarrassing and third grade wimpish. I think I intimidate some guys more than they intimidate me, but that is another completely different issue.


edit: sorry just noticed I posted this in the teen forum. Disregard from a newer person using the NEW POST fxn.


----------



## andbreathme (May 26, 2011)

Males.


----------



## gawkward (Jun 23, 2011)

Males. Probably because I've gone to an all girls Islamic school for the past 4 years. Technically its coed, but we're like segregated from the guys


----------



## laurie17 (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone pretty loud and/or focused on me. Doesn't matter if they're boy or girl, I get anxious.


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

Males, even though i'm male. especially popular guys (And popular girls too)


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Males.
Girls usually say other girls cause they're really judgemental, but I've found it the opposite. 
Guys seem to be the first one to say I'm ugly and fat where as a girl is more sensitive and nice. 
And I feel insecure around guys because most guys I know are always talking about how hot a girl is or how ugly a girl is and in my mind im thinking... they're probably talking/thinking about how hideous I am.


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

females


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Females, i have no idea why. I just feel more comfortable around guys.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm fine around guys, but when it comes to girls... I'm a mess. I have so much trouble talking with them. I remember one time in particular... this is so embarassing. I knew her, of course, but I had never actually gone up and talked to her myself, she alway spoke to me first and that's how she got me to talk. I went to her and spoke to her for the first time without her making the "first move." I was so nervous, my knees were all trembling, my voice was shaky... but I was able to ask her what I wanted and she actually accepted. I'm not as nervous now, but I still have a huge amount of trouble talking to girls unfortunately.


----------



## taneroo (Jun 28, 2011)

males, because i'm gay and i just guess i'm more afraid of what a guy's response would be to that... not that i'm flamboyant or anything, i just feel like guys are so much harder to impress than girls.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Females. I've always had guy friends... Never had friends that were girls until recently. ><


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Girls, because they have what I want, and I want them to think I'm cool. Come to think of it I really don't care what other guys think of me. A guy isn't going to not like me if he thinks I'm ugly or weird.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I would have to say I'm more nervous around males. I feel like because they are also male, I'm supposed to get along with them better. I get along with females better though.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

both, social anxiety >.>
but when i get to know them i'm okay.


----------



## Oneira (Jun 29, 2011)

Males, definitely. I don't have any male friends, and I haven't really conversed properly (ie convo lasting over 1 minute) in about 7 years with one. I'm quite sure that my SA stems from the fact that I'm pretty unattractive, so when I'm around a guy, all I can think about is how they're probably thinking about how hideous I am. My self-esteem plummets and I can barely look at anyone in the eye :|. It's stupid, I know, but I don't know how to reverse these thoughts!


----------



## Devoted2You (Dec 15, 2010)

Male. Mainly because I've gone to a girls school for about 7 years.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Definitely males. I converse much more easily with other girls. It doesn't even matter how attractive the guy is, I'm still awkward as heck around him. Of course, him being attractive does make it even more awkward. I think I've improved a bit over the years, though, because I managed to have a few male friends the last year or two of high school.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

girls >.< there terrifying =(


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

*shrug* either one, really. Just depends on how they act.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Equally. It really depends on the type of person they are.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ive not spoken to a girl properly for years, about 4 years and im a teenager so all i hear about is girlfreinds and stuff like that. I go to a all boys school so theres no forced interaction aswell.


----------



## Euphrosina (Jul 8, 2011)

Males, I just dont know how to act


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

We don't bite. I promise. ^-^


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

All girl schools haha they sure don't really help with relations concerning the opposite sex. I went to an all girl school for high school and while it helped me feel more comfortable around other girls it did nothing for my social skills with guys it might have made it even worse.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Definitely more nervous around men. Even more so if I'm sexually attracted to them.


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

Females definitely. I can relate better to males (most of the time) so it makes it easier for me to talk with other males. :blank


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm better around females

Too bad I'm gay, lol


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Both, more so girls.
As i'm terrorfied they think im trying to hit on them when im not.


----------



## FeelingUnoriginal (Jul 13, 2011)

Oddly, males. I got over the deathly fear of talking to girls. I just don't care about them anymore. Guys, on the other hand, intimidate the sht out of me. Especially if I know they are more socially experienced than me. I just avoid any large groups of guys at school now, and it's getting worse.


----------



## Sproggy (Jul 18, 2011)

I really don't mind, it depends on the personality I guess. 

But if I had to say, I would say girls. I think it's because I think they have different interests to me, and I feel like they're constantly judging me even if they're not o.o


----------



## moltr3z (Jul 19, 2011)

females, and I'm female btw...
I just feel more comfortable talking to men, I just feel they are not judging as much as girls do...


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

dudes


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

I think guys, but really I am socially awkward around girls as well.

With guys, well, they always seem to be joking about everything; jokes that if I were the subject I would probably take it as insults, yet they find it natural and just laugh. Not to mention, they all seem to be confident and into sports and stuff I just don't care about. I feel inferior.

At the same time, it is purely torture to be anywhere near a group of girls, especially when they give you a quick look and then start to laugh. That hurts. I also agree with the person that said they assess every guy, I can almost hear their voices in my head 'Oh my, nature hasn't been very generous with this one... F.'

Baah.


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

Males, I'm not too big on sports and really don't have too much to talk about with them other than girls and video games. Meh.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

nSwany said:


> Males, I'm not too big on sports and really don't have too much to talk about with them other than girls and video games. Meh.


Isn't that what guys mainly talk about anyway? XD


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It definitely depends on the person, but I think I'm a bit more awkward around females. As I've had very little contact with them in the real world, aside from my sister's that is. But they don't count. :b

Having said that I have met a couple of females in the past that were very nice to me and I felt comfortable talking with, I wouldn't consider them friends though more acquaintances.

Eh, now that I think about it, it's probably about equal.


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely males. Oh, so, so so much more so with men than women. And if the man appears to be interested in me in any capacity it is that much worse, haha.

Thinking back on it, I went to an all-girl college and I think that it actually made me worse off toward men in the long-run because I was somewhat sheltered from them during that time.


----------



## naataliee (Apr 2, 2010)

Males. I cannot communicate with boys at all. I guess I feel like they are judging me and it scares me.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a train-wreck when it comes to talking to or being near guys. I feel like they'll judge me and think the worst of me compared to girls. I've had a couple guy "friends" but I didn't talk to them. They were just close to my gal friends. I've had a few awkward experiences with guys, which made me want to stay away from them LOL. This one Dude in my class would always say these perverted things to me and moan my name when we were around a bunch of people, and it made me so embarrassed and mad. I would just tell him to STFU and that got a rise out of people because I was known as the quiet girl, so hearing me swear was like....the most amusing thing ever.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Both. Female because I get intimidated by good looks and how social/outgoing they are. Male because if I walk by one an brush my bangs out of my eye with my hand adjust my clothing etc., I feel like they think I'm hitting on them somehow which is ridiculous. But if I don't fix something about me and ignore it while walking by a male, I'll feel even worse because they probably thought I was ugly.


----------



## leeleewolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Females. It's weird, but I actually feel more comfortable when a guy's flirting with me, as long as it's not over the top. Maybe because that's a seemingly genuine response that means he doesn't hate me/isn't weirded out by me. Plus, girls are more judgemental overall.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Males. I'm just not used to interact with them. 
I love my dad but I never knew what it was like to grow up with a man in the house and stuff like that. 
Only had a male friend in my teen years (what's behind doesn't really matter, lol). The nicest, selfless person I've ever met who genuinely cared for me - still, he made me nervous. LOL
Nowadays I only spend time with males when I am at my cousin's and her friends are there. They are cool and fun to be with but mostly because thankfully they are older and aren't the type of guys who LOVE to pick on girls.

But yes. I do feel awkward around male figures. I just don't know what to do or what to say when I'm around them.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Chicks

I have more in common with guys D:


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm more anxious around females.. I'm just a bit intimidated by them, I feel worthless in comparison. I can't really relate to alot of them aswell..


----------



## Tinavoid (Jul 22, 2011)

GUYS. 
If they try to joke around I get Soo nervous and my cheeks warm up really quickly. With girls too. I usually jumble up my words or reply to stuff oddly with girls but it also happens when i talk to guys : S


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

Girls. I feel that I have an arrogant aura that will never die. Even though I've become more and more humble in my actions, girls probably still think I'm just a jerk.


----------



## falconpunch (Aug 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Females.. I've had alot of male friends throughout my life, so I guess thats why. Plus i'm always comparing myself to other girls, so when i'm talking to them, thats all i'll be thinking about.


----------



## asdfghjess (Aug 5, 2011)

It depends. I feel the least awkward around my two best guy friends, but I feel awkward around most other boys.
Girls...I guess I feel less awkward around girls. I have more girls that I feel comfortable around.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13 (Mar 23, 2011)

there isn't many people i DONT feel awkward around. its mainly because of the fact that i'm just not interested in the things most people are into. like sports. mainstream music. sneakers. so i have NOTHING to contribute to any conversation. if the conversation was about, say, genres of metal or guitars, i'd be able to hold a conversation for like over an hour. but i was like the only only kid in the 8th grade interested in that.

i know it happens. i know guys have conversations with girls. i just dont know how. once the topics of school, music, and television are exhausted what's left? hell if i know...

it just takes so much effort for me. its like those guys that run in place on a spinning log in a pond. that's how hard it is for me. all the time.


----------



## Raisins (Aug 4, 2011)

Males and i really don't know why. I feel more comfortable around females for some reason.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

definitely males, especially when it comes to sharing my ideas in class, I feel stupid and self-conscious, whereas with girls, I'd still feel self-conscious, but I'd at least be able to hold on to a teensy bit of confidence in my ideas


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

It depends on the person. I would say both, but only if they are the "big tough guys" and the "MAKEOVEEEER" girls. If they are more like me, than I can get along better with them.


----------



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Females usually because they usually bi**h more and gossip.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

For me it would be females. 
I've grown up in a house full of boys and I get along with them better than females. Honestly, females piss me off, their backstabbing, gossip alot, b****y, full of themselves, think their better than everyone else, talk too much, talk about other people, evaluate other people and the way they dress etc... well except my mother she's my only friend.

But, with males their easy going and I can just chill make jokes, laugh etc... and I think that's why I consider myself as abit of a tomboy. I hate wearing skirts and heels and dressing up. I hate makeup and I'd rather chill in a pair of shorts and a shirt all day every day.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Females definitely. But that's partly because I've been going to a boys only school from the age of 10-18 and have barely any interaction with girls my age.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

males but if i'm not in the least bit attracted to them I'm even more anxiety free than with females


----------



## sommaheart (Aug 5, 2011)

females. i mean, for some reason, i just find it harder to fully trust them.. even though i'm one myself. :/ males just seem more.. easygoing? idk, i'm just much more myself around males.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Females. Definitely females.


----------



## Anxieux (Aug 10, 2011)

I've always found it easier to relax around females. They're usually more friendly.

I usually feel intimidated by unfamiliar males (particularly those closer to my age). I'm fine with the males I know, but I feel awkward when left alone with them.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd say guys. The guys around here are all really fashionable, confident, real "lads", are into football, are really loud and over the top and me being pretty quiet, unfashionable, shy and sensitive I always feel better around girls.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Females.It's probably because in my experience, guys are more likely to be honest about speaking their mind.Also,I get intimidated about girls judging me because they tend to be prettier than me.Also, I'm not the type to start gushing about fashion, which can leave me at a loss on what to say.


----------

